# A class (Hymer) windscreen - leaking



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone else had any issues with an A class windscreen leaking?

The water is coming in, between the screen and the sorrounding rubber.

Recently whilst driving in windy rainy conditions I noticed some water 'bubbling' up in the lower corner on the inside of the windscreen. The amount of water coming in is only small and it seems that the amount is finite.

When looking closely from the outside it seems that the lower corner of the windscreen does not quite fit into the sorrounding rubber seal. 
When comparing the left lower side of the windscreen with the right lowerside of the windscreen there is a difference. The left lower side of the windscreen clearly follows the profile of the sorrounding aperature in the body whilst the right lower side of the windscreen seems to stick out a little bit from the bodywork thereby not sitting correctly / fully in the sorrounding rubber seal.

Essentially it is as though the screen is a slightly different shape to that of the aperature in the motorhome body.

It looks as though it has been this way from new / or certainly for some time as there is evidence of some old sealant having been added to the area in question.

We are in Spain at the moment, I'll get it looked at when we get home - we are having some work done by Peter Hambilton next month...I am sure he'll know!

Any thoughts?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

We've done the dreaded A class screen replacement on a 640 Starline following leaking/cracking. Whatever you do, don't go to Autoglass, because most of their fitters have never tackled anything like it. Ours was in and out 4 times, before they admitted defeat, and paid for Hambiltons to do it. 

Suggest that unless things are dire, you wait until you get home and get Peter to do it. Mind you, with his volume of work, start booking now!

Regards

Smick


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply - we are in fact booked in to see Peter for a service and to have our pull down bed replaced with the cabinets next month so I'll ask him to have a look then.
In the meantime, today I met another motorhome the same as ours here in Spain and his screen loooks to have the same potential issue as ours, it seems we are not alone!


----------

